# One tank, two inline diffusers ?



## rt964 (22 Jul 2011)

I've got a 150cm, 450l tank with two filters running at the moment, however I'm not convinced I've quite got the dispersion quite right.  As mentioned, I've got two external filters running up to spray bars attached to the back of the tank.  I've attached the inline diffuser to the filter exit pipe from the more powerful filter (eheim 2076), and I can see a good stream of micro bubbles coming out, however they are mainly concentrated on one side of the tank.  Also, the growth on one side of the tank (with the spray bars that are outputting the micro bubbles) is much better than the other.  My question is, can I split the CO2 after it exits the bubble counter and run it to a second inline diffuser that I'll put on the other filter ?  If not, are there any other suggestions ?


----------



## GHNelson (22 Jul 2011)

Hi 
I can see what your theory is, but the problem maybe trying to run two externals off 1 bubble counter.
That will be a problem as the 2 out lines are different lengths.
Have a look at this :arrow: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 2&start=10
This may help.
hoggie


----------



## Alastair (22 Jul 2011)

Hi, i have my co2 split as i run two fx5s on my 450 litre, i run the co2 tube to a splitter, then the two tubes go into needle/control valves to contorl bubble rate which then run to seperate bubble counters, then as you use inline diffusers, the tubes from the bubble counters would then go to these so you are able to run two inline diffusers off one co2 cylinder. 

heres some links to slpitters and control valves. i use these and have had no problems 


splitter: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6mm-Equal-Y-Pneum ... 439cf0c1c8

Flow valves: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT.

These work fine for me, and they should do you combined postage if you email them.


----------



## rt964 (24 Jul 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Hi, i have my co2 split as i run two fx5s on my 450 litre, i run the co2 tube to a splitter, then the two tubes go into needle/control valves to contorl bubble rate which then run to seperate bubble counters, then as you use inline diffusers, the tubes from the bubble counters would then go to these so you are able to run two inline diffusers off one co2 cylinder.
> 
> heres some links to slpitters and control valves. i use these and have had no problems
> 
> ...



Sounds like a good solution. Do you find that your co2 runs out much more quickly this way seeing as you're now running two diffusers, or do you find you can turn the flow rate down so that you get 1 bubble per second for each counter (on the basis that I'm currently running at 2 bps for my single bubble counter/diffuser setup) ?


----------



## Alastair (25 Jul 2011)

Only 2bps on a 450 litre? Mine is the same volume and I'm running 6 bubbles per second. My cylinder has been running for just over 3 months now and working out the weight I'd say I've got another 4 or 5 left. I'm not sure if it would use the gas quicker or not, as my needle valve on my reg is still the same as it was when I ran a single diffuser, I just control the bubbles per second with the additional inline valves.


----------



## rt964 (25 Jul 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Only 2bps on a 450 litre? Mine is the same volume and I'm running 6 bubbles per second. My cylinder has been running for just over 3 months now and working out the weight I'd say I've got another 4 or 5 left. I'm not sure if it would use the gas quicker or not, as my needle valve on my reg is still the same as it was when I ran a single diffuser, I just control the bubbles per second with the additional inline valves.



Yes - i've found that any more than that and the drop checker goes lime green in about an hour and the fish start gasping at the surface after about 6 hours !  At 2bps I'm getting a good stream of micro bubbles and the plants on that side of the tank are really taking off.


----------



## Alastair (25 Jul 2011)

ahhhh your using the inline atomiser though arent you?? i know you need less with those i run my co2 through glass diffusers straight into my intakes, which id have thought would have used less as it reacts like a big reactor. mine takes about 4 hours after lights on for lime green


----------



## freelanderuk (8 Sep 2011)

Alastair said:
			
		

> Mine is the same volume and I'm running 6 bubbles per second. My cylinder has been running for just over 3 months now and working out the weight I'd say I've got another 4 or 5 left. I'm not sure if it would use the gas quicker or not, as my needle valve on my reg is still the same as it was when I ran a single diffuser, I just control the bubbles per second with the additional inline valves.


 
can i ask if that's 6bps on each diffuser or total for both, have finally got my co2 set up 2 boyu inline diffuser 2 check valves and 2 bubble counters and 2 needle valves , one bottle and reg then split to each output on the filters , running 3bps at the moment but not turning green till been on for 5 hours ,

5 foot tank 424liters co2 on 11am of 6pm ,lights 2 x t5 49watt 0n 1pm of 9 pm 
any advise welcome
cheers
chris


----------



## Alastair (21 Sep 2011)

freelanderuk said:
			
		

> Alastair said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes mate 6bps through each diffuser, i now get very lime green 2 and half to 3 hours into my photo period. Plants pearl pretty much straight away. I did find that when I had lots of surface movement my drop checkers were blue before I turned my co2 on 2 hours before lights on. Now they tend to be green beforehand. 

I noticed on yours too that you knock your co2 off 3 hours before lights off. Maybe try turning it off 2 hours before lights off. May help a little.


----------



## ashcarter89 (21 Sep 2011)

you could always use thoses adjustable valves on each side then whichever one is getting ,more co2 close the valve a little meaning the pressure will be forced over to the other side.


----------

